# PCI Stent LIMA Anastomosis Site



## amym (Dec 27, 2011)

Our physician performed a PCI Stent to the LIMA Anastomosis Site.  What vessell does that belong to?  I know the code is 92980 but what vessell?

Thanks.


----------



## jewlz0879 (Dec 28, 2011)

amym said:


> Our physician performed a PCI Stent to the LIMA Anastomosis Site.  What vessell does that belong to?  I know the code is 92980 but what vessell?
> 
> Thanks.



None.  The internal mammary artery (a name still common among surgeons), is an artery that supplies the anterior chest wall and the breasts. It is a paired artery, with one running along each side of the sternum. 

This artery is commonly used with Coronary Bypass Grafts.


----------



## amym (Dec 28, 2011)

If I file 92980 to Medicare without the vessel information, they will deny my claim!


----------



## jewlz0879 (Dec 28, 2011)

amym said:


> If I file 92980 to Medicare without the vessel information, they will deny my claim!




Can you speak with your physician and ask him/her what vessel they feel it pertains to? Maybe I'll learn something new. I've never had a PCI of the LIMA.


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Dec 29, 2011)

jewlz0879 said:


> Can you speak with your physician and ask him/her what vessel they feel it pertains to? Maybe I'll learn something new. I've never had a PCI of the LIMA.



Yes this is kind of odd. But ask the physician which vessel, or if you can get to the progress notes or discharge summary or anything else that is part of the medical record it will most likely tell you. Physician probably drew a picture of the vessel and stent in the progress note.


----------

